# Tire rubbing issue.



## megar32 (Dec 14, 2006)

Need some ideas as to why the tires on my R32 all of a sudden starts rubbing the inner wheel area.

This car is a garage queen as I have a daily driver.
The car came with Nismo GTR Shocks (non-adjustable), and a caster adjustable arm.
The shocks are in great condition; rides great, no leaks, didn't drop in any pot hole, no body work, tire pressure is OK... etc and my mechanic verified that they are working correctly

However, recently I notice that my tires are rubbing the inner fender wall.
I have have this car for a while & this never used to happen.

My mechanic suggested a 4 wheel alignment which I did. Minus $90 later I have confirmed that my alignment was almost perfect & the rubbing is still there.

The rubbing is occurring on both sides in identical areas (front of the tire).
The rubbing only occurs when I make tight locks (like when I am reversing).
My tire setup is 245/45/17 with TE37 and I have done no suspension work.

Obviously as the shocks are non-adjustable I cannot increase the height. The car does sit lower than a stock GTR.

Any clues.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Checked for play in all the bushes and balljoints?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

megar32 said:


> Need some ideas as to why the tires on my R32 all of a sudden starts rubbing the inner wheel area.
> 
> This car is a garage queen as I have a daily driver.
> The car came with Nismo GTR Shocks (non-adjustable), and a caster adjustable arm.
> ...


I think that your tyre diameter is too large I run a 255/35R18 and yours are 16mm bigger (diameter). Given mine are pretty close I'm not that surprised you have an issue.

NB Also worth checking your liners are attached properly.


----------



## megar32 (Dec 14, 2006)

Got an Alignment done and it didn't solve my problem. Thats $90 i'll never see again.
Liners are also Ok.
What do you think of the results?









Not sure how i'm going to solve this issue as my tyres have 75% life left.
Maybe a 245/40/17 could help?


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

dunno. I run a 265/40/17 on my R33 with no rubbing ever. as has been mentioned, check balljoints etc - also look for any bent suspension components (tho your alignment would suggest that this is not the issue)

spring sag maybe?


----------

